# WHich revolver to choose?



## bisbob (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a Glock 19, SA 1911, Beretta 92FS, and am now looking to add a revolver to my collection. Target shooting, nightstand pistol.
Have narrowed it down to SP101, GP 100, S&W 686 Plus. What are your experiences with these revolvers?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

S&W have better triggers, less grainy IMHO.......might want to check out S&W model 60.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

There are a lot of used Smith's out there...might be another direction?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Recent GP100 triggers are very nice, not grainy. If you want to carry it get the SP101 or a J frame. 

If for range and bedside get the GP100 4 inch. It will tame those full power .357's and make .38spl feel like a .22.

I opted for the GP100 and have zero regrets.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Iyho.......


tof said:


> recent gp100 triggers are very nice, not grainy. If you want to carry it get the sp101 or a j frame.
> 
> If for range and bedside get the gp100 4 inch. It will tame those full power .357's and make .38spl feel like a .22.
> 
> I opted for the gp100 and have zero regrets.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I have the 686 with the 4' barrel. I use it for home protection, target ans as a carry gun when fly fishing. It has a nice trigger (factory) and is well balanced. Absolutely no complaints other than I should have bought one with a 6" barrel if I ever decide to hunt with it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

of your three for home and range only - then the S&W 686 6"

from 38 spl to hot 357 loads the vast energy range will cover all your needs
i have read a lot of people regard it as the best 357 on the market today


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

For CC the Ruger LCR is also a good option they are light, compact and have a great DAO trigger. With 38 spl. +P they are pleasant to shoot and they are accurate although they are vary unpleasant with 357 magnum rounds. The SP101 is pleasant with any ammo but heavier to carry and the GP100 is built to last a lifetime and handle any magnum load, they are a perfect choice for hunting, range use or home defense.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with CJS. My wife and I went to a larger GS than what we have in our town. The nice gentleman showed me a Taurus 85 Polymer. When firing DA the trigger was long and hard, but SA was very smooth. I stopped at Cabelas after my doctor appointment, and I was able to hold a Ruger LCR .357 revolver that is DAO. Was I surprised when trying the trigger, it was very smooth and not hard at all. I liked it so much that I stopped at my LGS on the way home and ordered one. It should be in week after next. This should pretty much fill our arsenal for now.

Good luck in your search and keep us posted.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have shot a couple of 686s and the GP100, all of them in 4 inch barrels.

The only advantage I would give to the S&W is that the trigger was consistently nicer. The trigger is great on the GP100, but S&W triggers seem to be a little crisper and very light.

Knowing this, I got the GP100. To me, the slight trigger advantage was not worth the $200+ additional dollars in cost. Personal preference... the GP100 feels like a sturdier piece to me and was more comfortable in my hand. I've shot many hundreds of rounds through it - both 357 and 38 special - no issues at all. I really like this gun - well balanced, nice trigger, low recoil, very accurate.

I did replace the front sight with a Ruger sight that has a red marker (cheap cost, easy to replace at home). The stock sight was black which didn't provide much contrast against the rear black sights.


----------



## Kcamarata (Jan 6, 2013)

The s&w 686+ is also already drilled for optics. So if you want to drop a red dot on it....it is easy. The gp100's I have looked at weren't drilled.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

All nice firearms........looked for a while myself at the above.....ended up with a mint 1982 Ruger speed six in 9mm. They are all nice revolvers...shoot some if possible, then you will be able to make a decision.


bisbob said:


> I have a Glock 19, SA 1911, Beretta 92FS, and am now looking to add a revolver to my collection. Target shooting, nightstand pistol.
> Have narrowed it down to SP101, GP 100, S&W 686 Plus. What are your experiences with these revolvers?


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I would also say find a range where you an rent or a friend who has some of what you want and try those. With that said don't forget used, I have several wheel gun both S&W and Rugar and others. Older wheel gun maybe not as popular as others but look at them, S&W mods 19, 60, and other "K" frames and in 4 or 6 inch depending what you want them for, (I have both sizes). At a gun show with everybody wanting the newest, youmight find some great deals on older but in great shape sheel guns.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The 686 blows the Rugers out of the water. The Ruger revolvers are also very nice, don't get me wrong, its just that 686 is an outstanding piece. If you have the extra money, go with that


----------



## ab38off (Jan 7, 2013)

If you can find a Colt Python, I would recommend that. I have one, original owner, and the trigger is awesome. 
I have seen some, and they are pricey, but they appear to be holding value pretty well. I think I paid around $300 for mine, 30 some years ago, and you can add a 1 in front of that price now for one.


----------



## Robowo (Apr 24, 2013)

I have both a 4 inch and a 6 inch GP100. They are also very easy to mount optics on without drilling. Weigand makes a very nice rail that uses the front and rear sight attachments. I have had a scope on my 6 inch for over a year. It shoots less than ¾" groups at 25 yards over a sandbag.


----------



## ez357 (Jan 1, 2013)

my choice would be the 686+ for home defense simple operation ,awesome reputation and my wife can use it .I load win defender +p rounds for reduced recoil


----------

